# Jam Play



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

So I clicked on the banner that is here from time to time. I have to say it's a pretty good site. For me, being basically a human jukebox whose forgotten more songs than I can remember, it's pretty groovy. There are many instructors covering all genres, from folk to shredding. Also for me I've wanted to take lessons, but just don't have the time at the moment (you know the drill, small child, husband, house, job) so it's great to be able to go to the computer when things settle down no matter what time it is and have a lesson. you choose which ever instructor you want and away you go. You can do the lessons as many times as you want and you can fast forward. Now hopefully I can break all my bad habits and progress and maybe gain some confidance. BTW, I'm a long time member here and am in no way affiliated with Jam Play.

Cheers!
Lisa


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

there are tons of free AND pay lessons like that on the web. 
it's how i do 99% of my learning. i'll have to look into jamplay. i didn't know of it.


----------



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

Also you should search on you tube for lessons as well, There are plenty of people on you tube that provide lick by lick lesson and some of them even have tabs with them to


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lumberjackjosh said:


> Also you should search on you tube for lessons as well, There are plenty of people on you tube that provide lick by lick lesson and some of them even have tabs with them to


Although there are a lot of bad ones out there as well.
Some are more comedy than anything else--but even when they're not done well, there's still something you have to admire about their effort & guts to expose their playing that way.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like Siggi Mertin's lessons on you tube.


----------

